# Jetter nozzles



## Sewerman2021 (Aug 7, 2021)

Good Morning - I would like to discuss some jetter nozzles that i have. I intended to buy a jetter at one time and life got to busy and i did not. i have some nozzles and parts and a wand hence the reason i was going to purchase a jettter. As we all know this can be an expensive ordeal. i would like for someone to use this stuff and take benefit. Its all Harban material 6000 to 10000 psi stuff. i would also like to get rid of all of it to one person if they want to resell it thats up to them. Here are some photos of what i would like to get rid of.






























There are a few more smaller nozzles and repair fittings. If i need to ship the stuff that is fine. You can contact me at [email protected] or put something in here for a way for me to contact you.

Thanks
George


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Do you have the receipt?
Can you post a photo of each head/nozzle,
I’m looking for something similar


----------



## Sewerman2021 (Aug 7, 2021)

Logtec said:


> Do you have the receipt?
> How do we know they’re not stolen?
> I had a set like that stolen years ago, Police told me the thieves were from over the boarder.


Well i guess i could call the manufacturer and ask them if they salesman that worked for them stole them before giving them to me. But he has passed away now unfortunately. Do you have the receipts for things you bought years ago? Or were given to you by your great uncle? I doubt these came over the border unless hulio jumped a train that was still running and made it to ohio with some jetter nozzles.  i also have a 4000 dollar tap and die set id like to unload that is not stolen. lol


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I def keep receipts for bigger or expensive things.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Logtec said:


> I def keep receipts for bigger or expensive things.


YUP

All reciepts get turned into the office. For something I am worried about breaking before the warranty ends I keep a copy in the work van. For instance my shop vac, it currently smells a touch of burning plastic when it runs and the bearings sound worse than normal. Going to need to return that soon. I ain't had a good shop vac in about 5 years. The one before that lasted 8 years. I'm on my third or fourth since. The shortest only lasting two months.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Sewerman2021 said:


> Good Morning - I would like to discuss some jetter nozzles that i have. I intended to buy a jetter at one time and life got to busy and i did not. i have some nozzles and parts and a wand hence the reason i was going to purchase a jettter. As we all know this can be an expensive ordeal. i would like for someone to use this stuff and take benefit. Its all Harban material 6000 to 10000 psi stuff. i would also like to get rid of all of it to one person if they want to resell it thats up to them. Here are some photos of what i would like to get rid of.
> View attachment 130209
> View attachment 130210
> View attachment 130211
> ...


You might want to follow the forum rules before you can’t post.









READ BEFORE POSTING: Welcome To PlumbingZone.com


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. We want to take a moment to welcome you to the community! We truly do look forward to getting to know you and interacting with you in the forums. :) Please take a moment...




www.plumbingzone.com













PlumbingZone.com Is For Plumbing Professionals Only


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. In our community the term "Plumbing Professional" refers to the following persons: Master Plumber, Plumbing Contractor, Journeyman Plumber, Pipe Fitter, Apprentice...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------

